# Buying compact fluorescent bulbs



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm apologizing in advance for my lack of lighting vocabulary. I'll try to describe things as best I can...

I'm going to have to replace bulbs in my big compact fluorescent fixtures in the near future because they had half daylight/half actinic bulbs in them when I got them and I want freshwater bulbs. Most are the ones that are 22" long and plug in with 4 round pins. 

What's the best place to buy/order them? 
What's a good place to get T5 bulbs for planted tanks?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

You might check AHS Supply. They have most sizes of CF bulbs and appear to be reasonable. Be sure and check your pin layout (4 in a row or square).

Here is their website : http://www.ahsupply.com


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Lots of places sell the bulbs you are looking for, I use them also. I have found them from 5 k - 8 k just by searching. I like to mix them up but it's all in the eye of the beholder. I have found bulbs from $6 to $30. So shopping pays off. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_45_122_132&products_id=1597


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Nancy, What kind of pins do you have? the ones that look like

*....*

or

*::*

AJ


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

I have four pins in a straight row.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Nancy,
Check discountmarine.com a 6700k & 10,000k is a good color combination. The bulbs are sold by wattage. Yours sound like close to 65w bulbs. If the old bulbs still good, save them for our Nov meeting.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yes if 55w/65w power compacts = 21 inches long. 96w = 34 inches. 36w/40w = 17 inches long. I love my 6,700/10,000 k on my 20 inch fixture.


----------

